

Sweden's top 30 (non-founder) tech executors - jp1989
http://swedishstartupspace.com/2013/09/18/30-under-30-swedens-best-executors/

======
sorent
We need to shine more light on the executors.. theese days all the focus tend
to go to the founders

------
mattystocky
The people you nominate will be recognised in Swedens Tech Community as the
brightest talent in the industry & get to meet todays tech leaders ..plus win
some very juicy prizes from Amazon, Computer Sweden etc ..Lets give back to
the community ...Nominate one person now at 30under30.io

------
ansund
Great initiative!

